# WinTV; Ton sehr leise

## DarkSorcerer

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe eine Haupauge WinTV PCI unter Gentoo Linux eingerichtet und sie läuft auch einwandfrei. 

```

root@gentoo:~# cat /proc/video/dev/video0 

name            : bttv video

type            : VID_TYPE_CAPTURE|VID_TYPE_TUNER|VID_TYPE_TELETEXT|VID_TYPE_OVERLAY

hardware        : 0x1

root@gentoo:~# lspci

[...]

02:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)

02:01.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port (rev 03)

02:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port

02:03.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

02:03.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

[...]

```

Das einzige was stört ist, dass der Ton sehr leise ist. Ich muss die Regler im ALSA Mixer auf 100 stellen, also Master, PCM, dann muss ich von meinem Creative Lautsprechersystem voll aufdrehen, damit ich etwas Ton höre. Wenn ich dann zum Vergleich in XMMS etwas abspielen würde, hätt ich danach keine Boxen mehr. Das ganze tritt auf in Verbindung mit tvtime 0.9.10 bzw. xawtv 3.86-r1, was ich dann auch noch getestet habe.

Habe eine Soundblaster Audigy, die mit ALSA 0.9.8 bestens läuft. 

Relevanter Auszug aus lsmod:

```

snd-pcm-oss            39396   0  (unused)

snd-mixer-oss          13744   0  [snd-pcm-oss]

snd-seq-midi            4128   0  (autoclean) (unused)

snd-emu10k1-synth       4700   0  (autoclean) (unused)

snd-emux-synth         28316   0  (autoclean) [snd-emu10k1-synth]

snd-seq-midi-emul       5120   0  (autoclean) [snd-emux-synth]

snd-seq-virmidi         3336   0  (autoclean) [snd-emux-synth]

snd-emu10k1            73492   4  (autoclean) [snd-emu10k1-synth]

snd-pcm                61280   1  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss snd-emu10k1]

snd-hwdep               5376   0  (autoclean) [snd-emu10k1]

snd-util-mem            1280   0  (autoclean) [snd-emux-synth snd-emu10k1]

snd-page-alloc          6388   0  (autoclean) [snd-emu10k1 snd-pcm]

snd-rawmidi            13504   0  (autoclean) [snd-seq-midi snd-seq-virmidi snd-emu10k1]

snd-ac97-codec         42808   0  (autoclean) [snd-emu10k1]

snd-seq-oss            29472   0  (unused)

snd-seq-midi-event      3328   0  [snd-seq-midi snd-seq-virmidi snd-seq-oss]

snd-seq                37680   2  [snd-seq-midi snd-emux-synth snd-seq-midi-emul snd-seq-virmidi snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event]

snd-timer              14756   0  [snd-pcm snd-seq]

snd-seq-device          4288   0  [snd-seq-midi snd-emu10k1-synth snd-emux-synth snd-emu10k1 snd-rawmidi snd-seq-oss snd-seq]

snd                    32708   3  [snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-seq-midi snd-emux-synth snd-seq-virmidi snd-emu10k1 snd-pcm snd-hwdep snd-util-mem snd-rawmidi snd-ac97-codec snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device]

btaudio                11052   0 

tuner                  10880   1  (autoclean)

tvaudio                14268   0  (autoclean) (unused)

msp3400                17996   1  (autoclean)

bttv                   96480   0 

i2c-algo-bit            7624   1  [bttv]

i2c-core               13092   0  [tuner tvaudio msp3400 bttv i2c-algo-bit]

soundcore               3716  10  [snd btaudio bttv]

videodev                6528   3  [bttv]

```

Kernelconfig, Auszug der relevanten Informationen für tv unter Linux:

```

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROC is not set

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZR36120 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20 is not set

```

Die entsprechenden ALSA Module sind geladen, alles was der bttv Chipsatz verlangt auch. Hatte dann noch mal das Modul btaudio kompiliert, aber das hat hier keine Bedeutung bei der normalen Audioausgabe.

Der Sound geht von dem WinTV Line Out über einen 3,5" Klinkenverbindungsstecker in den Line In meiner Audigy.

Angehängt habe ich noch die Ausgabe von amixer. Vielleicht beißt sich dort irgendwas, wodurch die leise tv audio-wiedergabe resultiert.

amixer

Danke für Tipps!

----------

## Voltago

Sorry, wenn der Tip ein bisserl doof klingt, aber bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du den richtigen Soundausgang an der Karte verwendest? Wenn Du nämlich versehentlich den LineIn der TV-Karte auf den LineIn der Soundkarte führst, kriegst Du den TV-LineOut als Störung auf den LineIn, was Du bei voller Power gerade so hörst. Ich spreche hier aus leidvoller Erfahrung...

----------

## RealGeizt

hi

hab auch eine hauppauge und das gleiche problem. aber weiss auch schon seit langem keine lösung...leider!

gruss christian

ps: bist du der DarkSorcerer aus den linuxforen dem ich meine ps1 variable    gegeben hab?

----------

## DarkSorcerer

@andy_ypsilon

probier ich später gleich, wenn ich an meinem rechner bin

@RealGeizt

Ja bin ich, und du wohnst grad mal ein paar Minuten von mir entfernt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sputnik1969

Falls es euch noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Die Hauppauge hat ein eigenes Mixer-Device (meist /dev/mixer1) und wenn der leise gedreht ist, kann man mit dem Lautstärkeregler des Line-In auch nichts mehr retten....

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Hmm, bei mir gibts kein /dev/mixer1... Wird das automatisch beim laden der bttv Module angelegt?

@andy_ypsilon

Kabel sind richtig gesteckt

----------

## dot

Hi,

ich hab auch eine WinTV mit BT848-Chip und kann bestätigen, dass die einen eigenen Mixer hat.

Aber was bei mir das Problem war, das der Eingang, an dem ich das Soundkabel von der TV-Karte

angeschlossen habe sehr leise war. Von der TV-Karte geht ja ein Audio-Kabel zur Soundkarte,

das habe ich in den Line-In gesteckt und dann im Mixer die Lautstärke des Line-In hochgeregelt.

Vieleicht hilft das.

Flo

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Hier mal ein Screeny meiner alsamixergui Einstellungen für Line.

[img:65e74584b4]http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=669115[/img:65e74584b4]

Das mit dem eigenen Mixer verstehe ich noch nicht. Bei mir gibt es kein /dev/mixer1.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Hmm, bei mir gibts kein /dev/mixer1... Wird das automatisch beim laden der bttv Module angelegt? 

 

beim kernelkompilieren das bttv-mixer-modul mitkompiliert?

wenn nicht, in der menueconfig unter sound gucken (ganz unten in der liste bei mir).

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Ok hab ich in meiner kernel config als modul drin, nur wie heißt dieses modul? in der help steht nicht der name drin. btaudio ist es ja nicht.

nach bt* hab ich auch schon bei den modulen gesucht, aber nix mit mixer gefunden...

----------

## boris64

unter kernel 2.4.xx: tvmixer

unter kernel 2.6.xx: tvaudio 

nur leider kann ich das nicht mit 100% sicherheit sagen,

da ich (und jetzt bitte nicht meckern) das manual aus protest nicht gelesen habe.

----------

## DarkSorcerer

So, ich habe jetzt auch das Modul tvmixer kompiliert, was mir ein /dev/mixer1 beschert, was ich vorher nicht hatte.

Vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen, wie kann ich die Lautstärke für /dev/mixer1 einstellen?

----------

## boris64

```
alsamixergui

kmix

aumix
```

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Wie schaffe ich es mit alsamixer, dass ich die Lautstärke von /dev/mixer1 regulieren kann?

```

ds@gentoo:~$ alsamixer -h

AlsaMixer v1.00

Usage: alsamixer [-h] [-c <card: 0...7 or id>] [-D <mixer device>] [-g] [-s]

ds@gentoo:~$ alsamixer -D mixer1

ALSA lib control.c:654:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL mixer1

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for mixer1: No such file or directory

ds@gentoo:~$ alsamixer -D /dev/mixer1

ALSA lib control.c:654:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL /dev/mixer1

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for /dev/mixer1: No such file or directory

ds@gentoo:~$ ls -l /dev/mixer1 

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           12 Dec 14 12:30 /dev/mixer1 -> sound/mixer1

ds@gentoo:~$ alsamixer -D /dev/sound/mixer1

ALSA lib control.c:654:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL /dev/sound/mixer1

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for /dev/sound/mixer1: No such file or directory

```

----------

## jdkbx

ich hab zwar den mixer für die wintv, aber selbst wenn ich den  voll aufdrehe, ist der ton zu leise. hab auch ne audigy2 und ne wintv pci fm. mit windows läufts, deswegen kann ich falsch angeschlossenes kabel ausschliessen.

dmesg:

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

i2c-core.o: driver i2c msp3400 driver registered.

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

i2c-core.o: driver generic i2c audio driver registered.

i2c-core.o: driver i2c tda7432 driver registered.

i2c-core.o: driver i2c tda9875 driver registered.

i2c-core.o: driver i2c tda9887 driver registered.

i2c-core.o: driver i2c TV tuner driver registered.

i2c-core.o: driver tv card mixer driver registered.

bttv: driver version 0.7.108 loaded

bttv: using 4 buffers with 2080k (8320k total) for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 03:07.0, irq: 23, latency: 32, mmio: 0xf4100000

bttv0: detected: Hauppauge WinTV [card=10], PCI subsystem ID is 0070:13eb

bttv0: using: Hauppauge (bt878) [card=10,autodetected]

bttv0: Hauppauge/Voodoo msp34xx: reset line init [5]

i2c-dev.o: Registered 'bt848 #0' as minor 0

msp34xx: init: chip=MSP3415D-B3 +nicam +simple

msp3410: daemon started

i2c-core.o: client [MSP3415D-B3] registered to adapter [bt848 #0](pos. 0).

tuner: chip found @ 0xc2

i2c-core.o: client [(tuner unset)] registered to adapter [bt848 #0](pos. 1).

tvmixer: MSP3415D-B3 (bt848 #0) registered with minor 0

i2c-core.o: adapter bt848 #0 registered as adapter 0.

bttv0: Hauppauge eeprom: model=44354, tuner=Philips FM1216 (5), radio=yes

bttv0: using tuner=5

tuner: type set to 5 (Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles))

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: registered device radio0

...

ALSA mixer_oss.c:1261: unable to register OSS mixer device 0:0

kernel 2.4.26_pre6-gentoo

alsa-driver-1.0.4-r1

alles andere im kernel eincompiliert.

----------

## mortus

also ich hab den 2.6.5-gentoo kernel und alsa sound. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

bei mir hat folgendes das problem gelöst:

```

# amixer

...

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

....

# amixer set Master 100 unmute

# amixer set PCM 100 unmute

# amixer set "Mic Boost (+20dB)" 100 unmute

```

weiß zwar nicht mehr genau ob der letzte amixer befehl von der syntax richtig war - aber ich glaub mich zu erinnern, daß ich das so eingegeben hab...

cheers,

----------

## daphil

hat jemand von euch eine gute anleitung, wie man den tv-tuner zum laufen bringt? (dh was für kernel-optionen dazu gesetzt werden müssen und welche emerges ich machen muss?)

----------

## grex

Moin,

weiss jemand, ob die Haupauge WINTV PCI auch als FM-Tuner ==>

(Radio Streaming Server) unter Gentoo verwendet werden kann?

Gruß Grex

----------

